# splenda



## kimmae17 (Feb 4, 2008)

does anyone else have bad digestional reactions to splenda?  I get SEVERE stomach cramping and gas (gross I know)  I was just wondering if anyone else had these problems


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmmm....
I've been using Splenda for about...3-4 years now. I use it maybe 2 times a day (sometimes more). I never noticed any problems. for the past month I've had bad cramps and gas too, but I can't imagine it could be from Splenda...I've been using it for years.


----------



## greentwig (Feb 4, 2008)

Read this link:

http://specktra.net/f221/dangers-asp...eteners-88938/

Hope that help's


----------



## redambition (Feb 4, 2008)

Splenda is a horrible product - and it's worse that consumers aren't really informed about what it is.

Splenda is sucralose - chemically altered sugar. It's not natural at all.

I suggest removing it from your diet to make sure that's what is causing your cramping.


----------



## kimmae17 (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Splenda is a horrible product - and it's worse that consumers aren't really informed about what it is.

Splenda is sucralose - chemically altered sugar. It's not natural at all.

I suggest removing it from your diet to make sure that's what is causing your cramping._

 
I KNOW thats what it is.  a few years ago when splenda first came out, a co worker gave me a box of "no sugar added" chocolate covered pretzels.   I ate most of them becuase i was in the car all day.  and OH MY GOD i thought i was going to die, and was in the bathroom all day (too much information i know)  I didnt really get what the problem was, until i accidently had splenda again a few months later.  now i know to avoid it. but its hard! it keeps popping up in more and more items.  like lite and fit yogurt for example! i used to love that stuff! now its made with splenda!


----------



## quinntastic (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm glad other's have said it, Splenda is very bad for you.  The artificial ingredients are dangerous.  

It's better to just go with regular sugar.


----------



## redambition (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_I KNOW thats what it is.  a few years ago when splenda first came out, a co worker gave me a box of "no sugar added" chocolate covered pretzels.   I ate most of them becuase i was in the car all day.  and OH MY GOD i thought i was going to die, and was in the bathroom all day (too much information i know)  I didnt really get what the problem was, until i accidently had splenda again a few months later.  now i know to avoid it. but its hard! it keeps popping up in more and more items.  like lite and fit yogurt for example! i used to love that stuff! now its made with splenda!_

 
whoops, i misread your post - sorry.

i don't get an adverse reaction to it as such, but i do feel a bit blah if i happen to ingest something containing splenda (or some other artificial sweetener). i tend to get a bit gassy as well.


----------

